# Red maple burls, steps to finished products



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 8, 2018)

The Red Maple Burl Project.
From Tree to Shining Tree

I'm new to working with burls, so thought I'd start a series of events, from standing tree, to finished burl products.
This is kind of a joint venture by my Son in Law, B Rogers, and myself. He may want to start a new thread of his own progress. He picked up his half the burls today and he will progress faster than I will.
This will be a continuing "work in progress", with progress being slow until I complete my wood working shop.
Maybe some of you guys (and gals) would like to weigh in on this slow moving project as I go along.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 8, 2018)

Step 1. The Red Maple Burl Project.
The Tree - cutting down, and loading.
At its widest point, the largest burl was about 40 inches diameter.
1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## StacyWhetzell (Sep 8, 2018)

Step 2. The Red Maple Burl Project.
Cutting burls into manageable chunks and sealing ends.

B Rogers and I sealed the ends of burls withing 48 hours of cutting them. Would have done it sooner, but we didnt have any Sealer on hand... an "uh oh" we won't repeat. We used Anchor Seal 2.
On Sep 8th, we cut B Rogers half of the burls into smaller chunks for quicker drying. He plans to saw them soon.
We splashed a little water on some so the figure could be better seen.
On the others, the anchor seal is apparent.
1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.



10.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 8, 2018)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice haul. Can't wait to see what you do with this.


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wow What a tree!
 Gonna keep watching 




Rodney

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## StacyWhetzell (Mar 12, 2020)

Here are some of what I've stabalized from the Red Maple Burl project.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 12, 2020)

Very, very nice


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2020)

StacyWhetzell said:


> Here are some of what I've stabalized from the Red Maple Burl project.
> 
> View attachment 182063
> 
> ...




They look great. I assume you will be hiding them on Easter morning and have a few wood nuts like us over to hunt them down..?..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 12, 2020)

Those look great!


----------



## StacyWhetzell (Mar 13, 2020)

I do intend to start offering a few for sale as soon as I can complete casting, organizing and pricing.
Thanks all
Stacy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

